# Cry Baby Boycotters



## Peony (Jan 16, 2017)

On Friday, Donald Trump will be sworn in as 45th president of the United States.  So far, over twenty House democrats, led by John Lewis, have announced that they will not attend the ceremony.  Trump is not their president!  He is a misogynist, hypocritical, racist, nationalist, rude poo-poo head.  Not only that! The Russians and Comey and the alt right and the Electoral College cheated Hillary out of POTUS.  Someone must be held accountable!

Trump is not legitimate, says Lewis et al.  You have to wonder why they were silent during Hillary’s illegitimate victory over Bernie Sanders.  It’s almost as though the rules are not quite the same for those with a D after their names as they are for those with an R after their names.  When Hillary was being investigated, it was a “witch hunt”.  When it comes to Trump, the investigations must go on and on and on.

In short, these elected representatives are mad, so like little children who didn’t get their way, they are going to skip the swearing in ceremony, even though attending is arguably part of their job.

Interestingly, many of the same elected representatives who sat cross legged on the House floor last summer, unhappy because more laws weren’t passed in response to gun violence, are among the cry babies who intend to blow off the inauguration of Donald Trump.   What an unseemly pattern.

These House democrats have made it clear that it is more important to let the entire world know they don’t like Donald Trump than to stand together as Americans while the new Commander-in-Chief is sworn in. 

Here is a list of the House democrats who have promised to boycott Friday’s ceremony. These Democrats aren't attending Trump's inauguration - CNNPolitics.com


John Lewis and some like-minded democrats intend to spit sour grapes in the eye of every American who doesn’t agree with them but still pays their salary.  Unless Lewis and his band of crybabies change their minds, put on their grown up pants, and attend the inauguration, it’s time The People boycotted them.




http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/22/politics/john-lewis-sit-in-gun-violence/index.html

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/01/16/at-least-20-democratic-lawmakers-plan-to-skip-inauguration-day.html

Priebus: ‘Irresponsible’ for Rep. John Lewis to Say Trump Not a ‘Legitimate President’

At least 26 Democratic lawmakers will boycott Trump inauguration


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2017)

Not even 30?  Very disappointing.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

Huzzah for the right to protest!
Down with those that do not like freedoms..


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Normally when children act out, it is best to ignore them or give them a timeout.  Congresspersons are not that different.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

SURPRISE! John Lewis Didn't Attend George W. Bush's Inauguration Either | The Sean Hannity Show



So Lewis is a liar! He states this is the first time in three decades but he boycotted Bush's Inauguration too.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Peony said:


> On Friday, Donald Trump will be sworn in as 45th president of the United States.  So far, over twenty House democrats, led by John Lewis, have announced that they will not attend the ceremony.  Trump is not their president!  He is a misogynist, hypocritical, racist, nationalist, rude poo-poo head.  Not only that! The Russians and Comey and the alt right and the Electoral College cheated Hillary out of POTUS.  Someone must be held accountable!
> 
> Trump is not legitimate, says Lewis et al.  You have to wonder why they were silent during Hillary’s illegitimate victory over Bernie Sanders.  It’s almost as though the rules are not quite the same for those with a D after their names as they are for those with an R after their names.  When Hillary was being investigated, it was a “witch hunt”.  When it comes to Trump, the investigations must go on and on and on.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the USMB Peony, glad you joined..

I heard they're up to 31 taxpayer freeloading Democrats.

Eh, when it all boils down, who needs them and many others, they're just crap democrat politicians, why waste even more money and time on them.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?



I've seen the list and the mug shots .. trust me, worse than just crybabies...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?



Insert respect the office speech here.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?


Name them!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?
> ...



I have no problem if they choose to skip inaugrals.  It's nothing new.  Until now.  When it's suddenly....new.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?
> ...



Robert Draper Book: GOP's Anti-Obama Campaign Started Night Of Inauguration | The Huffington Post

WASHINGTON — As President Barack Obama was celebrating his inauguration at various balls, top Republican lawmakers and strategists were conjuring up ways to submarine his presidency at a private dinner in Washington.

The event — which provides a telling revelation for how quickly the post-election climate soured — serves as the prologue of Robert Draper’s much-discussed and heavily-reported new book, “Do Not Ask What Good We Do: Inside the U.S. House of Representatives.”

According to Draper, the guest list that night (which was just over 15 people in total) included Republican Reps. Eric Cantor (Va.), Kevin McCarthy (Calif.), Paul Ryan (Wis.), Pete Sessions (Texas), Jeb Hensarling (Texas), Pete Hoekstra (Mich.) and Dan Lungren (Calif.), along with Republican Sens. Jim DeMint (S.C.), Jon Kyl (Ariz.), Tom Coburn (Okla.), John Ensign (Nev.) and Bob Corker (Tenn.). The non-lawmakers present included Newt Gingrich, several years removed from his presidential campaign, and Frank Luntz, the long-time Republican wordsmith. Notably absent were Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) and House Minority Leader John Boehner (R-Ohio) — who, Draper writes, had an acrimonious relationship with Luntz.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Congressman Lewis sure tried to make it sound new and important to skip one.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)

Peony said:


> On Friday, Donald Trump will be sworn in as 45th president of the United States.  So far, over twenty House democrats, led by John Lewis, have announced that they will not attend the ceremony.  Trump is not their president!  He is a misogynist, hypocritical, racist, nationalist, rude poo-poo head.  Not only that! The Russians and Comey and the alt right and the Electoral College cheated Hillary out of POTUS.  Someone must be held accountable!
> 
> Trump is not legitimate, says Lewis et al.  You have to wonder why they were silent during Hillary’s illegitimate victory over Bernie Sanders.  It’s almost as though the rules are not quite the same for those with a D after their names as they are for those with an R after their names.  When Hillary was being investigated, it was a “witch hunt”.  When it comes to Trump, the investigations must go on and on and on.
> 
> ...




Im sure the Dems had this planned the same day as the Election results, your right, cry babies.     Its disgraceful not to accept the election results. they are the ones turning this election into an international embarassment. There's never a crisis they can't invent


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did they go to the Inauguration?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I love a tricky Coyote ... could you possibly be the only happy and reasonable Democrat that I've been searching for on the USMB?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'm only happy and reasonable when I'm well fed on a diet of popcorn, chocolate and wine.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Eh...that's his problem don't you think?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I love a low maintenance and comical Coyote ..


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


John liar Lewis claimed it was new, but it wasn't.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



You can be my sweetie then


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Nope.  It wasn't.

And everyone who's whinging on about crybabies....well, it ain't new.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Huh,she drinks thousand dollar bottles of wine...


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm only happy and reasonable when I'm well fed on a diet of popcorn, chocolate and wine.



Now you tell me.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only happy and reasonable when I'm well fed on a diet of popcorn, chocolate and wine.
> ...



Lumpy dude you got competition here!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Eh...that's his problem don't you think?



Pretty sure he was trying to make it Trump's problem.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

Same Shit Different Day











Democrats acting like assholes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Besides, they're going to miss all that Trumpian entertainment... 

.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Eh...that's his problem don't you think?
> ...



Well of course - it's always going to be the other's guys problem or fault.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Besides, they're going to miss the Trumpian entertainment...
> 
> .
> View attachment 107024




  and it's YUUUUUGE!!!!  Oh and BIGLY!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Same Shit Different Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And...Republicans acting like assholes....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sort of takes us back to my comment about a timeout or ignoring him.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This is where I chicken out anyway, happily married and all... 

Although, being a chocolate loving soulmate and resulting sweet talker would have helped.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2017)

These are asshole democrats booing Bush at obama's Inauguration. It was the day I decided I would never respect any democrat ever again.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> These are asshole democrats booing Bush at obama's Inauguration. It was the day I decided I would never respect any democrat ever again.



I've never seen that before, wow, the lack of class and blatant intolerance is strong in Democratic Party supporters.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Do I? Do I lick or eat?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> These are asshole democrats booing Bush at obama's Inauguration. It was the day I decided I would never respect any democrat ever again.


Because all democrats in the entire nation booed...What logic..Peer pressure is great...


----------



## Mr. Culpepper (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I've never seen that before, wow, the lack of class and blatant intolerance is strong in Democratic Party supporters.



I can basically almost guarantee some Republicans are going to do the same thing with Obama, or at least the Tea Party fraction of it. Might be wrong, but it waits to be seen. All I'm saying is I wouldn't be surprised.

Similarly, it's not going to be something the live broadcast picks up. But, it will similarly be among the Tea Partiers on the ground. They love making their hatred for Obama known, so I wouldn't be surprised if they post a video of it as well.

People are people.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that before, wow, the lack of class and blatant intolerance is strong in Democratic Party supporters.
> ...



You have the right to be propagandized, intolerant and lack critical thought in America.. In other words, be a Democrat.

Still though Mr, Culpepper, welcome to the USMB and I hope you allow yourself to be true to your beliefs and have some fun.. 

.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 16, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Normally when children act out, it is best to ignore them or give them a timeout.  Congresspersons are not that different.



And how many on the right said Obama was born in Kenya? His wife is man? Obama is a Muslim? 

Trump did at least one of these, the sort of people you should put on ignore?


----------



## Mr. Culpepper (Jan 16, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> You have the right to be propagandized, intolerant



Actually, a future President stating that your family consists of drug dealers, criminals, and rapists with only "some" of them being good people told me all that I needed to know. Hispanic and a first generation immigrant. Someone, especially a President, going after your family like that does that to a guy - strange thing (sarcasm). And thanks for the welcome, I'm more used to Trump supporters yelling "build the wall" at me so it's a good change of pace (earnestly).


----------



## Mousterian (Jan 17, 2017)

Trump is a charismatic clown. Like a lot of charismatics, he is a psychopath, and has absolutely no regard for the feelings of others. Witness his abuse of women (and the desire to brag about it!), his vilification of Latinos, and blacks... He just doesn't give a hoot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2017)

The far right demonizes the American right to protest.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Culpepper said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > You have the right to be propagandized, intolerant
> ...



Golly, I've never seen an emotional and pretzel twisted Trump view from a Democrat before, I suppose you've swallowed and duly promoted a few more by now, that was like circa 2 years ago. 
.
I'm relatively friendly and respectful until the lines are crossed, it's more challenging and fun...

So far, you seem like a cool yet not quite, "oh well, let's make the best of it" (like you have a choice) sorta lefty.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right demonizes the American right to protest.



The far left demonizes the rights .. free speech. so there... 

.
Stirring it up pretty early there ole friend ... ... mornin..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2017)

So you approve of both.  That is certainly not right.  OK.   ... Good morning.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> So you approve of both.  That is certainly not right.  OK.   ... Good morning.



I just accept the reality that people are nuts and  be entertained.

A little less silly headed Democrat freeloading at the inauguration is a win win as far as I'm concerned. The whole Democratic Party could, "protest" as far as I'm concerned, it's far more pathetically realistic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So you approve of both.  That is certainly not right.  OK.   ... Good morning.
> ...


All of which makes no sense.   With Trump's popularity near 40%, the opposition party has more nearly the mark of the entire country.  However . . . if the GOP passes and Trump signs essentially legislation creating Single Payer and the forcing of pharma to bid for government contract, life can be good under Trump.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 17, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I doubt Trump cares much about poll numbers at this point, I'm thinking he plans on doing what he feels best for the country regardless. I'm kinda surprised anyone takes polls seriously at this point, especially from the still frothing left wing fake news sources.

Trump hasn't released his plan yet..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2017)

Lumpy 1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Of course he does, Lumpy.  Let's see if the Congress and the country go along with him.  You are "suprised" for the wrong reason; you should be surprised if he is not aware of the polls and if he does, he does not heed them.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 17, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?


Yes.  The Inauguration is supposed to a celebration of this nation's peaceful exchange of power, not a political rally.  John Lewis is a great man, but in this case he is a fucking lunatic, as are all of the stupid liberals that follow his often demented drum beat.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 17, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?
> ...



That doesn't mean everyone must go, and they don't.  John Lewis stated his opinion about Trump.  That is all.  Isn't it much ado about very little to engage in a scorched earth retaliation against him?  Or, for that matter those who choose not to attend?  It was never an issue before.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 17, 2017)

Coyote said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



See how the far left drones act when it is not one of theirs?

If this had been done to Obama, the racism rants would have been endless, wait....


----------



## Coyote (Jan 17, 2017)

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



How short the Kosh memory is....many Republicans opted out of the inaugeration, and instead attended a dinner of their own where the strategized on how to block Obama on everything.  And then there were the rightwing politicians openly supporting the birthers.  Oh yes...a very short memory has our Kosh.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 17, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes far left drones do not understand sarcasm or when they are being mocked..

Another reason why the far left should never be in charge of anything!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 18, 2017)

The democrats lost.  They can either act like adults by taking stock of WHY they lost, or simply stomp their feet and wave their arms for the next 4 years.

 They lost at least in part because people are sick and tired of the hypocrisy of identity politics, the search for eternal victimhood, the babble about white "privilege" and the pandering to Islam.

 It seems to me that instead of learning from their mistakes, they are simply doubling down.  If they think having a protégé of Louis Fucking Farrakhan as the head of the DNC is the way to go, then they can go right on ahead with the program.  In doing so, they are only displaying that they are stuck in their ivory tower instead of understanding how middle America ticks.


----------



## pillars (Jan 18, 2017)

I support these elected officials exercising their constitutional rights to protest.  I don't see why anyone needs to go through the hypocrisy of acting happy about a Trump presidency.  I think we all know that the Republicans would have been working on Jan 21 to create trumped up charges against Hillary if she'd been elected.

I plan to protest myself on Saturday in DC.

Fuck Trump.  I hope his inauguration has the lowest ratings in history, as that will really hurt his narcissistic ego.


----------



## Eloy (Jan 18, 2017)

Peony said:


> On Friday, Donald Trump will be sworn in as 45th president of the United States.  So far, over twenty House democrats, led by John Lewis, have announced that they will not attend the ceremony.  Trump is not their president!  He is a misogynist, hypocritical, racist, nationalist, rude poo-poo head.  Not only that! The Russians and Comey and the alt right and the Electoral College cheated Hillary out of POTUS.  Someone must be held accountable!
> 
> Trump is not legitimate, says Lewis et al.  You have to wonder why they were silent during Hillary’s illegitimate victory over Bernie Sanders.  It’s almost as though the rules are not quite the same for those with a D after their names as they are for those with an R after their names.  When Hillary was being investigated, it was a “witch hunt”.  When it comes to Trump, the investigations must go on and on and on.
> 
> ...


How do you know some of the Democrats did not have long standing appointments like funerals and bar mitzvahs and things?


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Members of the opposition party routinely skip the inaugurations.  Are they all cry babies?
> ...




Well said!


----------



## 12icer (Jan 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> How short the Kosh memory is....many Republicans opted out of the inaugeration, and instead attended a dinner of their own where the strategized on how to block Obama on everything.  And then there were the rightwing politicians openly supporting the birthers.  Oh yes...a very short memory has our Kosh.




List the Republican Senators or Congressmen who skipped oshitscums inaug!!


----------



## asaratis (Jan 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They inauguration of our President is intended to represent the peaceful transition of power, not be considered a political rally!  Crybaby Democrats need to suck it up and look forward to 2018. Maybe than can get back some of the seats they have lost over the past few elections.  This first step in doing that is to GROW UP and quit being puerile!


----------



## asaratis (Jan 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Both Democrats and Republicans are wrong to boycott any Presidential inauguration.  It is not a political rally for either side.  It is a symbol of what should be the united effort of both sides to SUPPORT THE BEST INTERESTS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS PEOPLE!  Screw John Lewis and his ilk!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Yes, it is.  

Yet the Republicans boycotted Obama's inaugeration and no one told them to "grow up".

I think it's much ado about nothing really - members of the losing party have often found reason to skip inaugarations and y'all act like it's a new thing.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2017)

,


12icer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > How short the Kosh memory is....many Republicans opted out of the inaugeration, and instead attended a dinner of their own where the strategized on how to block Obama on everything.  And then there were the rightwing politicians openly supporting the birthers.  Oh yes...a very short memory has our Kosh.
> ...



Already provided in post #13.

Now are you going to make excuses on how this is somehow different?


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Yet the Republicans boycotted Obama's inaugeration and no one told them to "grow up".
> 
> I think it's much ado about nothing really - members of the losing party have often found reason to skip inaugarations and y'all act like it's a new thing.



I agree, the Congressional members who are boycotting the inauguration are making much ado about nothing - which often translates into the attempted making of political hay. As for how new a thing it is...

68 and counting elected officials who are members of the House of Representatives, are publicly boycotting the _inauguration_ of the 45th President of the United States. Can you provide a list of all the members of the House of Representatives who publicly boycotted the 44th's first inauguration?

Hopefully these 'Democrats behaving badly'  will come to their senses and join the nation in celebrating President Donald J. Trump's _second_ inauguration.

Now, about that list...


----------



## asaratis (Jan 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Thank you.  I was unaware that it had happened many times from both sides.  However, Lewis' claim that DJT is illegitimate is ludicrous.  He was elected fairly under the admirable rules of our election process, designed specifically to prevent highly populated urban areas from ruling over the entire nation.  Look at the county by county map of election results and you will note that only California (the liberal cesspool of America) and a scant few other locations are predominately 'blue'.  The vast majority of the nation (306 electoral votes worth) is 'red'.   John Lewis is completely full of piss and vinegar.  Screw John Lewis and the racist horse from the past that he rides.  He is a great man, but totally misguided by his prejudice and disappointment that the bitch, Hillary did not get crowned as the liberals expected.  The same can be said of the Hollywood crowd whose only talent is acting out scripts written by others.  Some are certainly quite  talented, but few are truly creative and NONE of their political opinions are worth more than that of my garbage man or any other non-celebrity.  I can't wait for all those self-righteous fools that promised to leave the country should Trump be elected actually fulfill those promises.  He has been elected, inaugurated and is now our PRESIDENT.  Screw all those that deny him what he has accomplished...especially John Lewis!


----------



## asaratis (Jan 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The link in post #13 does not say that the list of people boycotted the inauguration.  It says they skipped the celebration parties and had a private dinner meeting of their own.  Can you show that they did not attend the inauguration?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2017)

asaratis said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I agree he was elected legitimately and I do not contest his legitimacy (I'm not sure I would say "fairly" given the hacking and Comey's behavior), but before you go pounding on the left - remember the right, and their claims about Obama being an illegitimate president - a claim that even senators echoed.  Not a good thing.  Hopefully this one won't gain legs.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I agree he was elected legitimately and I do not contest his legitimacy (I'm not sure I would say "fairly" given the hacking and Comey's behavior), but before you go pounding on the left - remember the right, and their claims about Obama being an illegitimate president - a claim that even senators echoed.  Not a good thing.  Hopefully this one won't gain legs.



So there weren't any Republican members of the House who publicly boycotted Obama's first inauguration after all?

Which Senators?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I agree he was elected legitimately and I do not contest his legitimacy (I'm not sure I would say "fairly" given the hacking and Comey's behavior), but before you go pounding on the left - remember the right, and their claims about Obama being an illegitimate president - a claim that even senators echoed.  Not a good thing.  Hopefully this one won't gain legs.
> ...



I think an inaugural boycott of this proportion is childish - Nancy Pelosi stated it best: _ "I will be there. I'll be there for the inauguration, yes. *That's my responsibility*. The wonderful thing about our country, the peaceful transfer of power - and in this case, from one party to the next."
_
But, like the claim NYT made about Trump's firing of all ambassadors with "no exceptions" by Jan 20th -* the implications that this has not been done before - are false.*  Many Republicans boycotted Obama's 2013 inauguration.  In 2009, they attended their own event where they could strategize on how to bring him down and block everything he tried to do.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There's plenty of room in this country for dissent over policy.  But there can be no discussion without correct information as a starting point.

Apparently not even one sitting Republican House member or Republican Senator _publicly boycotted in protest_ Obama's first or second inauguration, or 'echoed' claims that Obama was an illegitimate president post-election.  If either of those statements are incorrect, I'd like to see evidence of such.

Having a separate dinner or party doesn't qualify as boycotting the inauguration ceremony - most, if not all, of the balls are by invitation...taking place hours _after_ the inauguration.

I respect that you don't like Trump.  But, we have plenty of legitimate problems to confront without the added burden of spreading faux info.

Actually Nancy did the right thing - about time.  lol


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...



I agree.  But, part of the "real" (as opposed to faux) info is that members of the opposing party HAVE  not attended the inaugeration of the new president.  Whether they do it quietly or publicaly - the act is the same and pretending, as some are, that it's never been done before is not true.

I'll agree it has never been done so publicly and largely, and* that is not a good thing*.  Nor, for that matter was the Republian's act of planning for Obama's legislative defeat the day he entered office.  I wonder if the Democrats will follow that now that precedents are set that spiral us downward.  We seem to have entered a point at which no one from oppposing sides talks with the other side.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I agree.  But, part of the "real" (as opposed to faux) info is that members of the opposing party HAVE  not attended the inaugeration of the new president.  Whether they do it quietly or publicaly - the act is the same and pretending, as some are, that it's never been done before is not true.



Sitting Republican members of the US House and US Senate did not boycott either of Obama's inaugurations, nor claim he was an illegitimate president post-election - so by definition statements otherwise are false.  Moral equivalence is a poor methodology to justify bad behavior - especially if the other behavior did not happen.  As for rank and file members of either party - I agree, who cares?



Coyote said:


> We seem to have entered a point at which no one from oppposing sides talks with the other side.



Because tilting at windmills is ever so much more fun.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.  But, part of the "real" (as opposed to faux) info is that members of the opposing party HAVE  not attended the inaugeration of the new president.  Whether they do it quietly or publicaly - the act is the same and pretending, as some are, that it's never been done before is not true.
> ...





and no shortage of windmills...


----------



## asaratis (Jan 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Apparently, you missed where Obama conceded that the Russians had nothing to do with the leaked emails....and certainly, you must know that NOBODY 'hacked the election'.

Obama Admits Russians Did Not Hack - - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 22, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> SURPRISE! John Lewis Didn't Attend George W. Bush's Inauguration Either | The Sean Hannity Show
> 
> 
> 
> So Lewis is a liar! He states this is the first time in three decades but he boycotted Bush's Inauguration too.


Being a compulsive liar seems to be a prerequisite in order to run for office in the Jackass party. I think the Jackass National Committee has some sort of unwritten rule which states that they must to lie to the voters, even if it is for no apparent reason. Seriously, what does Lewis have to gain by lying like that? A congresscritter has no obligation to attend any presidential inauguration ceremonies in the first place, so there is no reason for them to lie about their attendance. They have absolutely nothing to gain by lying about it. There is a term used to describe people who do that. They are called compulsive liars.

It is just like Crooked Hillary lying about dodging sniper fire in Bosnia. What did she have to gain by telling that ridiculous lie while wasting taxpayer money on her unnecessary trip to Bosnia? Nothing. She just lied about it for the sake of lying. She's a typical Jackass party compulsive liar.

Or perhaps telling the truth is very painful for jackasses.


----------



## xband (Jan 23, 2017)

I boycott Target for the simple reason that they banned the American Legion and VFW off their property.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2017)

Didn't read the whole threads but this is certainly not the first time an inauguration was boycotted. The crybabies are the RWNJ Pootarians who believe its okay for them to disrespect the office as  well as the man for 8 years but its not okay to just stay home. Fact is, its always the right wing sheeples who gets their panties in a twist, gets all kinds of offended and then bleats that they refuse to be "pc" - which is, of course, just another way of saying they're proud of behaving like assholes. 

What to Know About the First Lawmakers to Boycott a Presidential Inauguration
A nation of dissent: The most famous inaugural protests in U.S. history

I've always questioned the efficacy of boycotting but IMO, the real reason to boycott anything is to be true to one's self. 

There's a point to be made that this is more a celebration of the peaceful transition of power but an even bigger point is that its our right. Like it or not, this isn't N Korea (yet) and no one is required to bow down to King TrumpleThinSkin. For now, you'll just have to deal with that. The bright side is you can be just as vocal as you want cuz, like I said, this ain't N Korea.

See how that works?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2017)

xband said:


> I boycott Target for the simple reason that they banned the American Legion and VFW off their property.



xband

What a silly thing to say.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 25, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Didn't read the whole threads but...
> 
> See how that works?



Yep.


----------

